# Christmas Bonus!



## Mitica100 (Dec 25, 2007)

Going by the rule of eBay bidding during major holidays, I'm proud to announce a new addition to my collection.

A Graflex made Stereo Graphic 35.

Ta daaaa...


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 25, 2007)

congratulations! 

damn, missed my ebay chance as it appears ... totally forgot about it!


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 25, 2007)

Sorry Alex.


----------



## jwkwd (Dec 26, 2007)

Great score! I have always heard that stereo is way better than mono


----------



## malkav41 (Dec 29, 2007)

Please forgive my being thick as a brick, but what is the rule of e-bay bidding during major holidays?


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 29, 2007)

Well, that is the rule, bidding during major holidays. I bid when most people are involved in whatever else, dinner with the family, watching the Superbowl... You get the idea. 

And yes, I have no life...:lmao::lmao:


----------



## malkav41 (Dec 30, 2007)

Oh, OK, I understand now. Sometimes the brain grease gets a bit thick and sludgy.


----------



## nealjpage (Dec 30, 2007)

Was it the Superbowl last year, Dimitri, when you scored that sweet Hassy?


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 30, 2007)

nealjpage said:


> Was it the Superbowl last year, Dimitri, when you scored that sweet Hassy?


 
Yes! A good working Hassy 1600F w/back, finder and Ektar lens for about $104.


----------



## terri (Dec 30, 2007)

What a score! It looks immaculate. 

I've been told to avoid eBay during this holiday season...  Given that Brad and I were out of town for Christmas, we aren't opening our presents to each other until New Year's Eve. I'm hoping he did NOT avoid eBay! 

Congrats on the new addition! I've never shot with anything like this - when do we get to see some samples?


----------

